# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  Check iPhone Carrier Free

## gsm_bouali

*    
www.4gsmmaroc.com   
 Nous avons trouvé une solution gratuite qui peut vous aider à vérifier  le support original de votre iPhone en utilisant le numéro IMSI  Comment vérifier Transporteur iPhone gratuit 
  Remarque: Cette méthode ne fonctionne pas sur l'iPhone 4S, sauf si vous avez un iPhone activé.
1-Votre appareil doit être jailbreaké et activé.
2-ouvert Cydia et ajoutez: repo.bingner.com et installer SAM    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
3-    Open SAM and select Auto Detect method
 .  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Maintenant, dirigez-vous à l'information et rechercher des détails SAM.  Les 5 premiers chiffres de l'IMSI sont à votre opérateur d'origine
SAM
.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       Now, check the provider from this list       23420 - Hutchinson 3G (3) - United Kingdom
    23410 - O2 - United Kingdom
    23415 - Vodafone - United Kingdom
    23430, 23431, 23432 - T-Mobile - Virgin - UK (Also use MNC 31 & 32)
    23433 - Orange - United Kingdom
    23450 - ****** Telecom GSM - United Kingdom
    23455 - Guernsey Telecoms GSM - United Kingdom
    23458 - Manx Telecom Pronto GSM - United Kingdom
    23400 - Virgin 3510i
    23400001 - Virgin
    41220 - Telephone Development Co,Afghanistan
    41201 - Telephone Systems Int Inc - Afghanistan
    27601 - Albanian Mobile Comms - Albania
    27602 - Vodafone - Albania
    60301 - Algerian Telecom AMN - Algeria
    60302 - Orascom Telecom Algerie Spa - algeria
    54411 - Blue Sky - American Samoa
    21303 - S.T.A. MobilAnd - Andorra
    63102 - Unitel - Angola
    34403 - APUA PCS - Antigua & Barbuda
    72235 - PORT HABLE - Argentina
    72234 - Telecom Personal SA - Argentina
    72207 - UNIFON - Argentina
    28301 - ArmenTel - Armenia
    36301 - SETAR - Aruba
    50506 - Hutchinson 3G - Australia
    50501 - Telstra Mobile Comms - Australia
    50503 - Vodafone - Australia
    50502 - Singtel Optus - Australia
    23205 - Connect Austria One - Austria
    23210 - 3 AT - Austria
    23201 - MobilKom Austria A1 - Austria
    23203 - T-Mobile - Austria
    23207 - Tele.ring - Austria
    40001 - Azercell Telekom B.M. - Azerbaijan
    40002 - J.V.Bakcell GSM 2000 - Azerbaijan
    36439 - Bahamas Telcom Co - Bahamas
    42601 - Batelco - Bahrain
    47001 - Grameen Phone - Bangladesh
    47003 - Sheba Telecom - Bangladesh
    47002 - TM Int'l AKTEL - Bangladesh
    342600 - Cable & Wireless - Barbados
    342??? - Sunbeach Comms - Barbados
    25702 - MTS - Belarus Republic
    25701 - VELCOM - Belarus Republic
    20620 - BASE - Belium
    20601 - Belgacom Mobile Proximus - Belgium
    20610 - Mobistar - Belgium
    70267 - Belize Telecom - Belize
    70268 - Int Telecom INTELCO - Belize
    616004 - BBCOM - Benin
    61601 - LIBERCOM - Benin
    61603 - BeninCell - Benin
    61602 - TELECEL BENIN - Benin
    35002 - BTC MOBILITY - Bermuda
    40211 - BpMobile - Bhutan
    73602 - Entel SA - Bolivia
    73601 - Nuevatel PCS - Bolivia
    21803 - Eronet Mobile Comms - Bosnia Herzegovina
    21805 - Mobilna Srpske - Bosnia Herzegovina
    21890 - Public Enterprise GSMBIH - Bosnia Herzegovina
    65201 - Mascom Wireless - Botswana
    65202 - Orange - Botswana
    724 03,02,04 - TIM Celular - Brazil
    72431 - TNL PCS - Brazil
    52811 - DST Communications - Brunei Darussalam
    28405 - GLOBUL - Bulgaria
    28401 - MobilTel AD M-TEL - Bulgaria
    61302 - CELTEL - Burkina Faso
    61303 - TELECEL Faso SA - Burkina Faso
    64202 - SAFARIS Africell PLC - Burundi
    64201 - Spacetel Burundi - Burndi
    45601 - CamGSM - Cambodia
    45602 - Cambodia Samart Comms - Cambodia
    45618 - Cambodia Shinawatra - Cambodia
    62401 - MTN Cameroon - Cameroon
    64202-OrangelCameroon
    30237 - Microcell Connexions Inc FIDO - Canada
    302-00001 - Fido - Canada
    30272 - Rogers AT&T - Canada
    62501 - Cabo Verde Telecom CVMOVEL - Cape Verde
    346140 - Cable & Wireless - Cavman Islands
    623 - Telecel - Central African Republic
    62201 - Celtel Tchad SA - Chad
    62202 - LIBERTIS Tchad Mobile SA - Chad
    73010 - Entel PCS Telecom. - Chile
    73001 - Entel Telefonia Movil - Chile
    73002 - Telefonica Movil de Chile - Chile
    46000 - China MobileComms Corp - China
    46001 - China Unicom CU-GSM - China
    732103 - Colombia Movil SA - Colombia
    62901 - CelTel Congo - Congo
    62910 - LIBERTIS Telecom - Congo
    63004 - CELLCO - Congo Republic
    63002 - CelTel - Congo Republic
    63089 - OASIS, SAIT Telecom - Congo Republic
    63001 - Vodacom CONGO-GSM - Congo Republic
    71201 - ICE - Costa Rica
    61201 - Comstar Cellular Network - Cote d'Ivoire
    61205 - Loteny Telecom Telecel - Cote d'Ivoire
    61203 - Orange - Cote d'Ivoire
    21901 - HTmobile - Croatia
    21910 - VIPnet - Croatia
    36801 - C_Com - Cuba
    28001 - CYTA GSM - Cyprus
    23003 - Cesky Mobil OSKAR MOBILE - Czech Republic
    23002 - EuroTel Praha - Czech Republic
    23001 - T-Mobile - Czech Republic
    23800 - Debitel - Denmark
    238-00001 - Debitel 3510i - Denmark
    23830 - Orange - Denmark
    23802 - Sonofon - Denmark
    23801 - TDC Mobil - Denmark
    23820 - Telia Denmark - Denmark
    37001 - Orange - Dominican Republic
    74001 - Conecel - Equador
    60201 - MobiNil - Egypt
    60202 - Vodafone - Egypt
    70601 - CTE Telecom - El Salvador
    62701 - GETESA - Equatorial Guinea
    24801 - AS EMT Estonian Mobile Telephone - Estonia
    24802 - Radiolinja Eesti - Estonia
    24803 - TELE2 - Estonia
    63601 - Ethiopian Telecoms Auth. - Ethiopia
    28801 - Faroese Telecom - Faroe Islands
    28802 - KALL-GSM - Faroe Islands
    54201 - Vodafone Fiji - Fiji
    24414 - Alands Mobiltelefon - Finland
    24409 - Finnet Group - Finland
    24405 - Radiolinja - Finland
    24491 - Sonera Corporation - Finland
    24412 - Suomen 2G Oy - Finland
    24403 - Telia Finland - Finland
    20820 - Bouygues Telecom - France
    20801 - Orange - France
    20810 - SFR - France
    54720 - Tikiphone - French Polynesia
    34020 - Bouygues Telecom - French West Indies
    34001 - Orange Caraibe - French West Indies
    34003 - Saint Martin - French West Indies
    62803 - CelTel Gabon - Gabon Republic
    62801 - Libertis - Gabon Republic
    62802 - Telecel Gabon - Gabon Republic
    60702 - AFricell - Gambia
    60701 - GAMCELL - Gambia
    28201 - Geocell Limited - Georgia
    28202 - Magti GSM - Georgia
    26203 - E-Plus Mobilfunk - Germany
    26213 - Mobilcom Multimedia - Germany
    26207 - O2 - Germany
    26201 - T-Mobile - Germany
    26202 - Vodafone - Germany
    62002 - Ghana Telecom Mobile - Ghana
    62003 - Millicom MOBITEL - Ghana
    62001 - ScanCom SPACEFON - Ghana
    26601 - Gibraltar Telecoms Gibtel - Gibraltar
    20201 - Cosmote - Greece
    20209 - Info Quest - Greece
    20209 - Q-Telecom - Greece
    20210 - Telestet - Greece
    20205 - Vodafone Panafon - Greece
    29001 - Tele Greenland - Greenland
    35213 - Trans-World Telecom - Grenada
    23455 - Cable & Wireless - Guernsey
    61102 - Sotelgui Lagui - Guinea
    61101 - Mobilis Guinea - Guinea
    45400 - Hong Kong Telecom CSL - Hong Kong
    45404 - Hutchison Telecom Orange Dual Band - Hong Kong
    45403 - Hutchinson Telecom - Hong Kong
    45410 - New World PCS - Hong Kong
    45412 - Peoples Telephone - Hong Kong
    45406 - SmarTone Mobile Comms - Hong Kong
    45416 - Sunday Comms - Hong Kong
    21601 - Pannon GSM - Hungary
    21670 - Vodaphone - Hungary
    21630 - Westel 900 GSM Mobile - Hungary
    27404 - Viking Wireless - Iceland
    27401 - Iceland Telecom Siminn - Iceland
    27403 - Islandssimi - Iceland
    27402 - TAL hf - Iceland
    40415 - Aircel Digilink - India
    40460 - Aircell Digilink Rajathan:India
    40401 - Aircell Digilink Haryana - India
    40442 - Aircell - India
    40427 - BPL Mobile Maharashtra/Goa - India
    40443 - BPL Mobile Nadu/Pondicherry - India
    40446 - BPL Mobile Kerala - India
    40421 - BPL Mobile Mumbai - India
    404 34,38,51,53,54,55,57,58,59,62,64,66,71,72,73,74,75 ,76,77,79,80 - CellOne - India
    40410 - Airtel - Delhi - India
    40431 - AirTel - Kolkata - India
    40496 - AirTel - Haryana - India
    40495 - AirTel - Kerala - India
    40494 - AirTel - Tamilnadu - India
    40497 - AirTel - Uttar Pradesh (West) - India
    40492 - AirTel - Mumbai Metro - India
    40498 - AirTel - Gujarat - India
    40490 - AirTel - Maharashtra - India
    40493 - AirTel - Madhya Pradesh - India
    40445 - AirTel - Karnataka - India
    40449 - AirTel - Andhra Pradesh - India
    40402 - AirTel - Punjab - India
    40440 - AirTel - City Of Madras - India
    40403 - AirTel - Himachai Pradesh Circle - India
    40412 - ESCOTEL Haryana - India
    40456 - ESCOTEL UP(W) - India
    40419 - ESCOTEL Kerala - India
    40405 - HUTCH - India
    40470 - Oasis Cellular - India
    40413 - HESL - Andhra Pradesh - India
    40484 - HESL - Chennai - India
    40486 - HESL - Karnataka - India
    40411 - HUTCH - India
    40420 - Orange - India
    404030 - HUTCH - City of Calcutta - India
    40422 - IDEA - Maharashtra Circle - India
    40407 - IDEA - Andhra Pradesh Circle - India
    40424 - IDEA - Gujarat Circle - India
    40404 - IDEA - Delhi Circle - India
    40478 - IDEA - Madhya Pradesh - India
    40468 - Mahanagar Telephone Nigam Ltd Delhi - India
    40469 - Mahanagar Telephone Nigam Ltd Mumbai - India
    40441 - RPG MAA - India
    404 09,18,36,50,52,67,85 - Reliance Telecom Private:India
    40414 - SPICE - Punjab - India
    40444 - SPICE - Karnataka - India
    50521 - INDOSAT-M3 - Indonesia
    50508 - Lippo Telecom - Indonesia
    51001 - PT. Satelindo IND SATELINDOCEL - Indonesia
    51010 - Telkomsel - Indonesia
    51011 - PT. Excelcomindo Excelcom - Indonesia
    43214 - Payam Kish - Iran
    43211 - TCI - Iran
    41801 - Iraq Telecom - Iraq
    27203 - Meteor - Ireland
    27202 - O2 Comms - Ireland
    27201 - Vodaphone (was Eirecell) - Ireland
    23458 - PRonto GSM - Isle Of Man
    42502 - Cellcom - Israel
    42501 - Partner Communications ORANGE - Israel
    22299 - H3G - Italy
    22201 - Telecom Italia Mobile TIM - Italy
    22210 - Vodafone Omnitel - Italy
    22288 - Wind Telecomunicazioni - Italy
    338180 - Cable & Wireless Jamaica - Jamaica
    33805 - Mossel DIGICEL - Jamaica
    44020 - J-Phone - Japan
    44010 - NTT DoCoMo - Japan
    42505 - JAWWAL
    23450 - ****** Telecom JT GSM - ******
    41601 - J.M.T.S Fastlink - ******
    41677 - Petra ******ian Mobile MOBILECOM - ******
    40102 - K'Cell - Kazakhstan
    40101 - K-Mobile - Kazakhstan
    63903 - Kencell - Kenya
    63902 - Safaricom - Kenya
    54509 - Kiribati Frigate - Kiribati
    41902 - Mobile Telecoms MTCNet - Kuwait
    41903 - Wataniya Telecom - Kuwait
    43701 - Bitel - Kyrgyz Republic
    45702 - ETL Mobile - Lao
    45703 - LAT Mobile - Lao
    45701 - Lao Telecoms - Lao
    45708 - Millicom Lao Co - Lao
    24701 - Latvian Mobile Tel. - Latvia
    24702 - TELE2 BALTCOM GSM - Latvia
    41501 - FTML Cellis - Lebanon
    41503 - LibanCell - Lebanon
    65102 - Econet Ezi-Cel - Lesotho
    65101 - Vodacom - Lesotho
    61801 - Lonestar Cell Communications - Liberia
    29505 - FL1 Mobilkom - Liechtenstein
    29502 - Orange FL - Liechtenstein
    29577 - Tele 2 AG - Liechtenstein
    29501 - Telecom FL AG - Liechtenstein
    24601 - Omnitel - Lithuania
    24602 - UAB Bite GSM - Lithuania
    24603 - TELE2 - Lithuania
    27001 - P+T LUXGSM - Luxembourg
    27077 - Millicom Tango GSM - Luxembourg
    45501 - C.T.M. TELEMOVEL+ - Macau
    45503 - Hutchinson Telecom - Macau
    45500 - SMC Maca Smartone Mobile Comms - Macau
    29401 - Macedonian Tel. MobiMak - Macedonia
    29402 - MTS AD - Macedonia
    64601 - Madacom - Madagascar
    64602 - SMM Antaris - Madagascar
    64603 - Sacel - Madagascar
    65010 - CelTel - Malawi
    65001 - Telekom Network Callpoint - Malawi
    50219 - Celcom - Malaysia
    50216 - DiGi Telecommunications - Malaysia
    50212 - Maxis Mobile - Malaysia
    50217 - TIMECel - Malaysia
    50213 - Telekom Cellular TM Touch - Malaysia
    50202 - My BSB - Malaysia
    50203 - Binariang - Malaysia
    47201 - DhiMobile GSM - Maldives
    61002 - IKATEL - Mali
    61001 - Malitel - Mali
    27821 - go Mobile - Malta
    27801 - Vodafone - Malta
    60901 - MATTEL - Mauritania
    60910 - MAURITEL - Mauritania
    61701 - Cellplus Mobile Comms - Mauritius
    61710 - EMTEL - Mauritius
    33403 - MOVISTAR GSM - Mexico
    334020 - TELCEL GSM - Mexico
    55001 - FSM Telecoms - Micronesia
    25902 - Moldcell - Moldova
    25901 - Voxtel - Moldova
    42899 - MobiCom - Mongolia
    22001 - MOBTEL - Montenegro
    22004 - MONET - Monenegro
    22002 - YU O2 - Montenegro
    22003 - Mobilna Telefonija Srbiji - Montenegro
    60401 - Itissalat Al-Maghrib IAM - Morocco
    60400 - Meditel - Morocco
    64301 - T D M Mcel - Mozambique
    41401 - MPT GAM Network - Myanmar
    64901 - MTC - Namibia
    42901 - Nepal Mobile - Nepal
    20408 - KPN Telecom - Netherlands
    20412 - O2 - Netherlands
    20420 - Orange - Netherlands
    20416 - T-Molbile - Netherlands
    20404 - Vodafone Libertel - Netherlands
    36269 - Curaco Telecom CF GSM - Netherlands Antilles
    36291 - UTS Wireless Curacao - Netherlands Antilles
    36251 - Telcell N.V. - Netherlands Antilles
    54601 - OPT Mobilis - New Caledonia
    53001 - Vodafone - New Zealand
    53003 - Telecom NZ - New Zealand
    53004 - Telstra - New Zealand
    71021 - ENITEL - Nicaragua
    71073 - SERCOM SA - Nicaragua
    61402 - CelTEL Niger - Niger
    62120 - Econet Wireless Nigeria - Nigeria
    62150 - Glo Mobile - Nigeria
    62130 - MTN Nigeria - Nigeria
    62140 - NITEL GSM - Nigeria
    193 - NEAT & T - North Korea
    24202 - NetCom GSM - Norway
    24201 - Telenor Mobil - Norway
    42202 - OMAN MOBILE Oman Telecoms - Oman
    41001 - Mobilink - Pakistan
    41003 - Ufone - Pakistan
    42505 - Palestine Telecomms Co - Palestinian Authority
    71401 - Cable & Wireless - Panama
    53701 - Bee Mobile Comms - Papua New Guinea
    74401 - VOX - Paraguay
    74402Hutchinson - Paraguay
    71610 - TIM Peru - Peru
    51505 - Digitel Mobile/Sun Cellular
    51502 - Globe Telecom - Philippines
    51501 - Isla Comms - Philippines
    51503 - Smart Gold GSM - Philippines
    26003 - IDEA Centertel - Poland
    26001 - Polkomtel PLUS GSM - Poland
    26002 - ERA GSM - Poland
    26803 - Optimus Telecom. - Portugal
    26806 - Telecom Moveis Nac. TMN - Portugal
    26801 - Vodafone Telecel - Portugal
    42701 - Q-Tel QATARNET - Qatar
    64700 - Orange Reunion - Reunion(LA)
    64702 - Outremer Telecom - Reunion (LA)
    64710 - Societe Reunionnaise SFR REUNION - Reunion
    22603 - Cosmorom - Romania
    22601 - MobiFon CONNEX GSM - Romania
    22610 - Orange - Romania
    25007 - BM Telecom - Russia
    25012 - BaykalWestCom - Russia
    25019 - INDIGO CJSC Novgorod - Russia
    25099 - BeeLine - Russia
    25019 - INDIGO CJSC Volgograd - Russia
    25020 - Cellular Comms Udmurtia - Russia
    25001 - Tambov RUS - Russia
    25020 - TELE2 - Russia
    25019 - Dal Telecom Int - Russia
    25010 - Don Telecom - Russia
    25017 - Ermak RMS - Russia
    25012 - Far Eastern Cellular - Russia
    25002 - MegaFon Moscow - Russia
    25012 - ULAN-UDE CELLULAR NETWORK - Russia
    25028 - Extel - Russia
    25012 - Sakhalin GSM - Russia
    25039 - JSC Uralsvyazinform - Russia
    25011 - Orensot - Russia
    25099 - Bee Line GSM - Russia
    25013 - Kuban GSM - Russia
    25020 - ECC - Russia
    25002 - MegaFon - Russia
    25005 - Mibile Comms Systems - Russia
    25001 - Mobile Telesystems - Russia
    25016 - New Telphone Co - Russia
    25003 - NCC - Russia
    25019 - INDIGO - Russia
    25092 - Primetelefon - Russia
    25020 - TELE2 - Russia
    25004 - SIBCHALLENGE - Russia
    25005 - Sayantelecom LLC - Russia
    25020 - TELE2-OMSK - Russia
    25005 - SCS-900 - Russia
    25012 - Sibintertelecom - Russia
    25039 - South Ural Cellular Telephone - Russia
    25020 - St Peterburg TELE2 - Russia
    25044 - North Caucasian GSM - Russia
    25001 - SANTEL - Russia
    25005 - Tomsk Cellular Comm - Russia
    25039 - Uratel - Russia
    25005 - Yeniseitelecom - Russia
    25007 - ZAO SMARTS - Russia
    25015 - ZAO SMARTS-Ufa - Russia
    25002 - ZAO Ural GSM MegaFon - Russia
    63510 - MTN Rwandacell - Rwanda
    62601 - CSTmovel - Sao Tome & Principe
    42001 - Saudi Telecom Co. Al Jawal - Saudi Arabia
    42007 - Electronics App' Est. EAE - Saudi Arabia
    60802 - Sentel GSM - Senegal
    60801 - Sonatel ALIZE - Senegal
    22001 - MOBTEL - Serbia
    22004 - MONET - Serbia
    22002 - YU O2 - Serbia
    22003 - Mobilna Telefonija Srbiji - Serbia
    63301 - Cable & Wireless Seychelles - Seychelles
    63310 - AIRTEL - Seychelles
    61901 - Celtel SL - Sierra Leone
    61900 - LINTEL - Sierra Leone
    52503 - MobileOne - Singapore
    52501 - SingTel. ST-GSM 900 - Singapore
    52502 - SingTel. ST-GSM 1800 - Singapore
    53505 - StarHub - Singapore
    23102 - EuroTel GSM - Slovak Republic
    23101 - Orange SK - Slovak Republic
    29341 - Mobitel - Slovenia
    29340 - Si.mobil - Slovenia
    29370 - Vega - Slovenia
    63701 - BARAKAAT - Somalia
    63710 - Nationlink - Somalia
    63782 - Telsom Mobile - Somalia
    65507 - Cell C (Pty) - South Africa
    65510 - MTN - South Africa
    65501 - Vodacom - South Africa
    450 02,08 - KT ICOM - South Korea
    21401 - VODAFONE Airtel Movil - Spain
    21403 - AMENA Retevision Movil - Spain
    21407 - MOVISTAR Telefonica Moviles - Spain
    21402 - MOVISTAR Nokia 6100 - Spain
    21404 - XFERA Xfera Moviles - Spain
    41303 - CellTel Infiniti - Sri Lanka
    41302 - MTN Networks Dialog GSM - Sri Lanka
    413071 - Mobitel (Pvt)ltd - Sri Lanka
    63401 - MobiTel - Sudan
    74601 - ICMS - Suriname
    74602 - TELESUR GSM - Suriname
    65310 - Swazi MTN - Swaziland
    24002 - 3 HI3G Sccess - Sweden
    24007 - Comviq GSM - Sweden
    24001 - Telia Mobile - Sweden
    24008 - Vodafone - Sweden
    22803 - Orange - Switzerland
    22801 - SWISS GSM Swisscom - Switzerland
    22802 - Sunrise - Switzerland
    41702 - Spacetel Syria 94 - Syria
    41709 - Syrian Telecom Est. MOBILE SYRIA - Syria
    411701 - SYRIATEL - Syria
    46692 - LDTA GSM Chunghwa Telecom - Taiwan
    46601 - Far EasTone GSM 900/1800 Telecoms - Taiwan
    46688 - KG Telecom - Taiwan
    46693 - Mobitai Communications - Taiwan
    46689 - T3G - Taiwan
    46697 - Pacific Cellular GSM 1800 - Taiwan
    46606 - TUNTEX Telecom - Taiwan
    46699 - TransAsia Telecoms - Taiwan
    43602 - Indigo Tajikistan - Tajikistan
    43601 - JSC Somonsom - Tajikistan
    43603 - Mobile Lines of Tajikistan - Tajikistan
    43605 - Tajik Tel - Tajikistan
    64005 - Celtel Tanzania - Tanzania
    64002 - Mobitel - Tanzania
    64004 - Vodacom Tanzania - Tanzania
    64003 - ZANTEL - Tanzania
    64001 - Tritel - Tanzania
    52015 - ACT Mobile - Thailand
    52001 - Advanced Info Service AIS - Thailand
    52023 - Digital Phone GSM 1800 - Thailand
    52099 - TA Orange - Thailand
    52018 - Total Access Worldphone DTAC - Thailand
    52010 - WCS IQ - Thailand
    61501 - Togo Telecom TOGO CELL - Togo
    53943 - Shoreline Comms - Tonga
    53901 - U-CALL - Tonga
    37412 - TSTT - Trinidad & Tobago
    60503 - TUNISIANA - Tunisia
    60502 - Tunisie Telecom TUNTEL - Tunisia
    28604 - AYCELL - Turkey
    28603 - ARIA - Turkey
    28602 - TELSIM Mobil Telekom. - Turkey
    28601 - Turk Telekom Turkcell - Turkey
    310 27,58,66,80 - T-Mobile - U.S.A.
    310-26 T-Mobile phasing out to this - U.S.A.
    310-16 T-Mobile U.S.A.
    310-20 T-Mobile Idaho U.S.A.
    310-20 T-Mobile Oregon U.S.A.
    310-20 T-Mobile Washington State U.S.A.
    310-21 T-Mobile Iowa U.S.A.
    310-22 T-Mobile Kansas U.S.A.
    310-22 T-Mobile Oklahoma U.S.A.
    310-23 T-Mobile Utah U.S.A.
    310-24 T-Mobile New Mexico U.S.A.
    310-24 T-Mobile Texas U.S.A.
    310-24 T-Mobile Arizona U.S.A.
    310-25 T-Mobile Hawaii U.S.A.
    310-26 T-Mobile Colorado U.S.A.
    310-26 Western Wireless Voicestream U.S.A.
    310-31 T-Mobile Florida U.S.A.
    31038 - AT&T - U.S.A. New Phones
    31064 - Airadigm Comms - U.S.A.
    31019 - Alaska Wireless DUTCH HARBOUR - U.S.A.
    31000 - Alaska Digital - U.S.A.
    31063 - Choice Wireless - U.S.A.
    31000 - Cincinnati Bell Wireless - U.S.A.
    310 150,170,410 - Cingular Wireless - U.S.A.
    31069 - Conestoga - U.S.A.
    31026 - Cook Inlet T-Mobile - U.S.A.
    31000 - Corr Wireless Comms - U.S.A.
    31056 - Dobson - U.S.A.
    31010 - Plateau Wireless - U.S.A.
    31090 - Edge Wireless - U.S.A.
    31034 - Westlink Comms - U.S.A.
    31007 - Highland - U.S.A.
    31077 - Iowa Wireless Services - U.S.A.
    31053 - West Virginia Wireless - U.S.A.
    31068 - NPI Wireless - U.S.A.
    31010 - Platau Wireless New Mexico - U.S.A.
    31045 - North East Colorado Cellular - U.S.A.
    31079 - PinPoint Wireless - U.S.A.
    31050 - Public Service Cellular - U.S.A.
    31020 - Smith Bagley - U.S.A.
    31046 - TMP Corp - U.S.A.
    31010 - Plateau Wireless Texas - U.S.A.
    31011 - Wireless 2000 Telephone - U.S.A.
    24407 U.S.A. 3650 ATT 351102500 - U.S.A.
    31038 U.S.A. 3650 ATT 351102501 - U.S.A.
    31038 U.S.A. 3650 ATT 351102502 - U.S.A.
    31059 - Cellular One - U.S.A.
    31002 - APC Sprint Spectrum - U.S.A.
    31000 - Yorkville Telephone Co - U.S.A.
    31015 - BellSouth Mobility DCS - U.S.A.
    31016 - Omnipoint Communications - U.S.A.
    31017 - Pacific Bell Wireless - Cingular - U.S.A.
    31026 - Western Wireless Voicestream - T-Mobile - U.S.A.
    24407 U.S.A. 3650 T-Mobile 351102500 - U.S.A.
    31038 U.S.A. 3650 T-Mobile 351102501 - U.S.A.
    31038 U.S.A. 3650 T-Mobile 351102502 - U.S.A.
    31027 - Powertel - U.S.A.
    31031 - Aerial Communications - U.S.A.
    64101 - Celtel Cellular - Uganda
    64110 - MTN Uganda - Uganda
    64111 - UTL Telecel - Uganda
    25505 - Golden Telecom - Ukraine
    25503 - Kyivstar GSM - Ukraine
    25501 - Ukrainian Mobile Comms - Ukraine
    25502 - Ukrainian Radio Systems WellCOM - Ukraine
    42402 - UAE ETISALAT-G2 - United Arab Emirates
    42401 - UAE ETISALAT-G1 - United Arab Emirates
    43405 - Coscom - Uzbekistan
    43404 - Daewoo Unitel - Uzbekistan
    43407 - Uzdunrobita GSM - Uzbekistan
    43402 - Uzmacom - Uzbekistan
    43401 - Buztel - Uzbekistan
    54101 - SMILE - Vanuatu
    73402 - DIGITEL - Venezuela
    73403 - DIGITEL C.A. - Venezuela
    73401 - Infonet - Venezuela
    45202 - Vinaphone GPC - Vietnam
    45201 - MOBIFONE - Vietnam
    42102 - Spacetel-Yemen - Yemen
    42101 - Yemen Mobile Phone Co SABAFON - Yemen
    22001 - MOBTEL - Yugoslavia
    22002 - ProMonte GSM - Yugoslavia
    64501 - CELTEL - Zambia
    64502 - Telecel Zambia Ltd - Zambia
    64501 - Zamcell - Zambia
    64804 - Econet - Zombabwe
    64801 - NET*ONE - Zimbabwe
    64803 - Telecel - Zimbabwe  
After the carrier has been identified, you can unlock your iPhone by visiting our factory unlock page *

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خير اخي

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## enta3omre

تم إضافة ثحديث جديد إلى السبورت Support For Members،في قسم Phoenix_Service_Software 
ملاحظة:

----------


## Anehila-gsm

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## alaa_day

مشكور

----------


## azedin-meknes

Bravo Khouya

----------


## abdelilah.ait

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mitnick

merci

----------


## ahmedhello

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mehtal

thnannxxxxxx

----------


## himihicham

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## feloner

شكرااااا

----------


## feloner

شكرااا

----------

